# Kittens need home in NE-Mideastern Indiana/ Mid-Western Ohio areas(Celina area)



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am trying to help my neighbor. He is a young man already taking care of 4 dogs and several adult cats(indoor all fixed)2 days ago someone dumped a box of 4 teeny tiny kittens on his back porch.He has _*no*_ idea what to do.I don't have too many ideas myself.Our shelter kills cats at especially high rates and euthanizes weekly;They don't even advertise on petfinder because they don't give them that much time.Sooner or later he will need to move from the home he is presently in ..long story..Anyway,so now not only will he have to deal with rehoming his other pets, he has these kittens as well to deal with. He really could use some help and if anyone anywhere in the area in the title wants kittens or knows someone who does or how we could get them into a good no kill rescue or something please respond. Thanks.


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

My neighbor found homes for all of his kittens. so glad for him, as he also had to part with 2 of his dogs and will soon be giving them all up as he will be moving to an apartment I am just glad that the kittens found good homes =D


----------

